# Gravel bike



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

What model Ritchey makes for the best gravel bike? I want room for 45c tires and cantilever brakes.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Ritchey advertises its Swiss Cross with clearance for 35mm tires and its Break-Away Ascent with clearance for 40mm tires. I imagine both framesets a have a bit of breathing room, so maybe the Ascent will work...


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Just saw a Chinese carbon gravel frameset on Alibaba. Room For 40mm tires (700c) or 47mm for 650B. Tempted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritchey_Guy (Mar 30, 2016)

I would nominate the Ascent as a stellar gravel/off road/adventure drop bar bike.

Break-Away Ascent Adventure Bike Frameset | Ritchey 



mfdemicco said:


> What model Ritchey makes for the best gravel bike? I want room for 45c tires and cantilever brakes.


----------

